# Prewar Cycle Truck high flange hub question



## Pantmaker (Nov 7, 2016)

The Cycle Truck that I just bought has this high flange HD hub. The guts were all in a bag and I'm trying to figure out how to thread this thing back up with the big front drop stand. The single cone is totally jacked up so I can't get a sense of its original profile and the bearings I can't read or measure accurately. Any info of the above would be appreciated. Peace.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2016)

From the 46 CT specs it says 3/8" knock out axle,  3/8" balls and 1-9/16" cups. Not sure that will help, and I know squat about the CT's. Your balls don't look like 3/8" if that axle is 3/8, so I'd guess those are what Schwinn called "oversized balls" which are stated as 7/32"


----------



## REC (Nov 10, 2016)

I have one like this here - I'll take a look at it on Saturday when the sun is up - no lights in that shed...
REC


----------



## REC (Nov 12, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> The Cycle Truck that I just bought has this high flange HD hub. The guts were all in a bag and I'm trying to figure out how to thread this thing back up with the big front drop stand. The single cone is totally jacked up so I can't get a sense of its original profile and the bearings I can't read or measure accurately. Any info of the above would be appreciated. Peace.




Alrighty then.
Of course this had to be in the furthest back, furthest in spot in the shed! (space in the back corner after they were taken out and the other stuff put back!)



Here is the rear wheel from the set, then the front wheel with the axle removed (yours is shinier than mine..)






Here are the important parts.









 I did not clean up the bearings as it looks like they're exactly what you have.



A shot of a later model sliding axle behind this axle.







REC


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 12, 2016)

This is very helpful...thanks!


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Nov 18, 2016)

I have the same hub, and used these bearings,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-App...ycle-Front-Drum-Brake-Axle-Kit-/332030467681?


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Western-Whizzer said:


> I have the same hub, and used these bearings,
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-App...ycle-Front-Drum-Brake-Axle-Kit-/332030467681?



Thank you kindly. That just got me off my butt on this project.


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 19, 2016)

Im confused about this wide flange front hub in general. Was it used in specific years on the CT? Other early bikes don't seem to all use them in all cases. Thoughts?


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Nov 19, 2016)

Sorry, I am not sure. The high flange hub that I have, is being used on a whizzer. Considering that the larger holes are stock, it was probably from an old cycle truck. Sorry that doesn't help.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 19, 2016)

I have seen the high flange on other schwinn models (BCs and DX) and it was listed as an accessory hd hub. Prewar Cts were equipped with either the high flange ir the eclipse through axle hub

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 19, 2016)

I,personally, have never seen a pre war cycletruck with anything other than a high flange hub,no sliding axle. I've had at least one of every prewar year,but 1944,most were unmolested, too. Not saying that they never had the eclipse sliding axle hub,but I've never seen one. I did have a bone stock early 46 large basket cycletruck, that did,though.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 19, 2016)

old hotrod said:


> I have seen the high flange on other schwinn models (BCs and DX) and it was listed as an accessory hd hub. Prewar Cts were equipped with either the high flange ir the eclipse through axle hub
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I had a early 40 b107 autocycle that had a high flange hub,bone stock. Great looking hub!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 20, 2016)

Great info...thanks to all. Last question...the chainring on the prewar CTs...is it in fact a smaller diameter skip tooth clover style ring?


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 20, 2016)

Mine's is the same as a 26" standard girls skiptooth bike,23 teeth. It'd be 46,on a straight chain.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (Nov 20, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> I,personally, have never seen a pre war cycletruck with anything other than a high flange hub,no sliding axle. I've had at least one of every prewar year,but 1944,most were unmolested, too. Not saying that they never had the eclipse sliding axle hub,but I've never seen one. I did have a bone stock early 46 large basket cycletruck, that did,though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk





Mine has a sliding axle.  Not exactly sure what year it is, but it's pre war and the wheels match.   F97536


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 20, 2016)

Good bit of stuff changed on it though.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Nov 20, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Great info...thanks to all. Last question...the chainring on the prewar CTs...is it in fact a smaller diameter skip tooth clover style ring?



The clover chain ring is the same size as a Whizzer chain ring with 22 teeth, vs the standard 24 tooth chain ring.This makes it easier to pedal a heavy load.


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 20, 2016)

fattyre said:


> Mine has a sliding axle.  Not exactly sure what year it is, but it's pre war and the wheels match.   F97536
> 
> View attachment 385815



That front fender brace is odd.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Nov 20, 2016)

Here is a picture confirming the smaller 22 tooth chain ring. The yellow lines devides the chain ring in the center. You can count 11 teeth, and then times that by 2. I hope this helps.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 20, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> That front fender brace is odd.





Sweet home job piece of aluminum.  I'm sure they used it for weight savings   It's been replaced.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 20, 2016)

Keith-  forgot to add quote and can't figure out how to edit & add.

That was the day I bought it.  Switched out a few parts since then.  Some to original, others to ones I like.

View attachment 385875


----------



## fattyre (Nov 20, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Great info...thanks to all. Last question...the chainring on the prewar CTs...is it in fact a smaller diameter skip tooth clover style ring?





I've played around with 22 and 24 tooth sprockets and 10 and 11 tooth cogs.  24-11 is what I ended up liking the most.


----------



## Oldwagonlover (Jul 7, 2021)

Do you have an extra front wheel for sale for my cycle truck.


----------

